# Turkish Angora anyone?



## momocat (Aug 29, 2008)

I have been very interesting in getting a new companion for MOMO. I'm really thinking about a Turkish Angora. Do any of you own one? 

I've read they are very affectionate and loyal but I would also like to hear personal expierences as well. 

are they vocal? 

sorry if this is the wrong section


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

one of my favourite breeds, unfortunately I don't own one so I can't really give you any advice or personal experience.

To my knowledge the're no more vocal than a normal moggy.

Hope some one else here can fill in 8) 

Christine


----------

